# deciding between a 98 ford contour and an 04 sentra



## jarrett882 (Feb 11, 2004)

im looking at 2 different cars... 
a 98 ford contour with 38k miles perfect condition, 6400
or a new nissan sentra 1.8s for 15030

if you could help me decide it would be much help


----------



## B11sleeper (Oct 15, 2003)

this is a nissan forun, so I don't think anyone will recommend the ford. I imagine the nissan will provide a more reliable service life, so if you can afford it, get the nissan.


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

jarrett882 said:


> im looking at 2 different cars...
> a 98 ford contour with 38k miles perfect condition, 6400
> or a new nissan sentra 1.8s for 15030
> 
> if you could help me decide it would be much help



you better bring them down to 12k for the sentra, because 15k is way too much!!!!!


----------



## jarrett882 (Feb 11, 2004)

chimmike said:


> you better bring them down to 12k for the sentra, because 15k is way too much!!!!!



i plan on doing that of course, and, the contour, i have a contour forums, so i can get both sides of the fence, the contour is about the same quality, and has few recalls. and what are the major probs with the 04 sentra?


oh, the contour has a 2.5l duratec v6 running through a very reliable 5-speed manual 

and the sentra is a 1.8 liter 4-cyl.-- im not going for rice at all.(excuse lang)


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

the 1.8 is pretty reliable. I've had no problems with it. Don't get the automatic on it though 

imo, if you don't get the SVT contour, the rest are POSs.


Personally, I wouldn't buy any ford car.


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

haha FORD. hey, atleast they circled the problem...


----------



## GAJ2003 (Apr 8, 2003)

*Don't get the Ford*



jarrett882 said:


> im looking at 2 different cars...
> a 98 ford contour with 38k miles perfect condition, 6400
> or a new nissan sentra 1.8s for 15030
> 
> if you could help me decide it would be much help


I would not suggest the Ford because it is a ford. The sentra will be alot more reliable. My father has a 1994 Sentra XE 1.6 liter. Has not had the slightest of problems with it. Not a single one. It has 115000 miles on it and it is still on the original clutch. I would suggest Japanese over any Domestic car. That is my opinion. I have a 2003 SE-R Spec V and I have had no problems with it either. It has 21500 miles on it. My girlfriend has a 1997 Maxima with 134000 miles on it and still not a single problem.


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

look at what you want from the car
do you want to race?
do you care more about comfort or performance?
are you looking to modify it? if so, look and see what kind of aftermarket parts are available


----------



## BlueSpecV03 (Dec 2, 2002)

From someone who has experience with both, go with the Sentra. The contour might be nice for a little while, but its just a Ford POS when it comes down to it.


----------



## Blue2003SpecV (Dec 12, 2003)

I just got rid of my ford probe gt for my 03 spec v and I must say I will never buy a ford car again. A truck on the other hand is a different story.


----------



## estrauss11 (Aug 8, 2002)

Get the Sentra, the Contours had nothing but reliability problems, unless you can get the svt, and the I have had no real major problems with my 94 Sentra LE, and very few problems with my 02 Sentra GXE, (Dealership Problems). Talk down the price though. I paid about $14,000, for my GXE, but I mine basically fully loaded w/ extra clear coat, except for 4 wheel Disc w/ABS and Side air bags.


----------



## Blank (Aug 21, 2003)

Blue2003SpecV said:


> I just got rid of my ford probe gt for my 03 spec v and I must say I will never buy a ford car again. A truck on the other hand is a different story.


yea, ehy are ford trucks so damn bulletproof, but the cars suck ass?


----------



## estrauss11 (Aug 8, 2002)

With the Pickups, the Ranger is the Mazda B series, On the F series, they are just better built. Some of the older Ford cars weren't too bad. I loved my mothers old 76 Mercury Cougar with a 351, and my sister really never killed her old Ford escorts, the cars ended up getting totaled in accidents, and she would get the engine swapped to another escort body, (her last one was great no powered assistted anything, standard Rack and pinion and no pwered assisted brakes, I loved driving that one.)


----------



## 02bluespec (Jan 13, 2004)

BlueSpecV03 said:


> From someone who has experience with both, go with the Sentra. The contour might be nice for a little while, but its just a Ford POS when it comes down to it.


Ain't that the truth


----------



## NismoAmy (Jan 9, 2004)

IMO i'd go with the sentra, i have one and i like it better than the 2.5 liter fords ive had. my hubby had a 00 contour sport and it never gave him any trouble that he wasn't the cause of. the sentra has a decent aftermarket for performance parts, but contours do too, having owned a contour and a 99 cougar with the same motor, i was happy with both. 
also a SVT contour isnt all that great, my friend has a 00, and it isnt fast at all. the only thing i would suggest if you buy the ford, is to replace the water pump with a metal one, the plastic impeler on the stocker sucks.


----------



## RobertspecV (Feb 23, 2004)

Contours are also starting to get hard to find parts for. I owned another Ford "orphan" the Merkur, and the Contour is headed down the same path to expensive, hard to find parts.


----------



## Whisper (Jan 21, 2004)

Only problem I've had with my Sentra Spec V (03) is that it doesn't like starting in 1st gear at -35 degrees Celsius. It will, it just doesn't like it. Start in 2nd, drive 5 minutes, everything is happy. (Funny how sympathetic I can get to anyone/thing that protests -35)

I also detest the summer stock tires. They may work in straight lines, but don't seem to like corners. (Sidewalls just not stiff enough - at least to balance on 3  )

Cheers.


----------



## BikerFry (Jul 31, 2003)

I like Fords as well as Nissans and am inclinded to jump to the defense, but I have to say I'd definitely go Nissan in this case, if nothing else just because a new car is almost always better than a used car: New car = Warranty, parts will be available a lot longer, etc. The 1.8 will get you around just fine with no worries of rice, and still be a blast if coupled with a stick. Now if you were talkin, say, new focus vs new sentra, then I'd have to think for a while before I could pick one.


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

Whisper said:


> Only problem I've had with my Sentra Spec V (03) is that it doesn't like starting in 1st gear at -35 degrees Celsius. It will, it just doesn't like it. Start in 2nd, drive 5 minutes, everything is happy. (Funny how sympathetic I can get to anyone/thing that protests -35)
> 
> I also detest the summer stock tires. They may work in straight lines, but don't seem to like corners. (Sidewalls just not stiff enough - at least to balance on 3  )
> 
> Cheers.



he's not looking at a spec v, he's looking at a 1.8...............quite a difference in the motor and tranny characteristics.


----------



## Phil04 (Feb 23, 2004)

*new car*

Hopes this helps some, I just got a 04 spec V with like 10miles on it for like 16700 with TTL like about 15600 without TTL...... seems like 15k for a 1.8 sentra might be kinda expensive...... i got my car about two weeks ago and all the sentras had a 2500 rebate except the specV which had a 2k rebate on it form nissan..... I used to have a ford focus zx3 and didn't have a problem till a chevy 2500 smashed into me... i'd go for the new car since it seems like you're looking for something reliable with good gas milage but i'd push for a lower price.... hope this helps.... good luck on the search

ohh yeah the dealership i got it from also gave me a $500 dealership rebate..... i guess i just got lucky or something.


----------



## nastynissan (Jan 26, 2003)

Listen Im a nissan lover and I work in a shop.... You DO NOT want to be doing repairs on the 98 contour.. Or any newer Ford car for that matter. Nor do you want to pay the repair bill.... Those and the newer Chrysler stuff are some of the Biggest Bitches to work on.... Everybody in the shop trys to avoid these jobs when they come in.. Plus Fords just arent put together in a sensible fashion. Oh yea.... and if it has the Duratech engine******* The repair bill will be @ twice as much... 

BTW.... You cant just go by recalls... We get in alot of stuff thats not a recall but there are upgraded/ modified parts for the necessary repairs.


----------



## jarrett882 (Feb 11, 2004)

nastynissan said:


> Listen Im a nissan lover and I work in a shop.... You DO NOT want to be doing repairs on the 98 contour.. Or any newer Ford car for that matter. Nor do you want to pay the repair bill.... Those and the newer Chrysler stuff are some of the Biggest Bitches to work on.... Everybody in the shop trys to avoid these jobs when they come in.. Plus Fords just arent put together in a sensible fashion. Oh yea.... and if it has the Duratech engine******* The repair bill will be @ twice as much...
> 
> BTW.... You cant just go by recalls... We get in alot of stuff thats not a recall but there are upgraded/ modified parts for the necessary repairs.


looks like im goin with the nissan, with this car i want the lower prices, but i also want to mod the hell out of it!!!(over lots of time of course) mostly the engine, to get the most power possible, so i am definitely looking at a manual. Any auto is too boring for me. I have to have that sense of control.
and the 98 contour sport se has 1 or 2 recalls... and it is what..6 years old? 
and i knew about the water pump. but alass the car got sold. so when i get the 2nd job i will get the sentra.. need 4 doors..had an old wagon, mexipacked the hell out of it.so thanks for the tips


----------



## 03specticalv (Feb 28, 2004)

i dont know if anyone has pointed this out or not but you could get like a 02 spec v for less than 12 too. hmmmmm, just as reliable and a lot more fun!!


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

02 specs are definitely known to not be that reliable. The 03s were getting better, and the 04s are fully problem free ( so far).

I wouldn't buy an 02 spec used, period. Especially not knowing the background, whether is has a new engine ( I know 02 owners who've gone thru 3 engines...and more than one car)


----------



## 03specticalv (Feb 28, 2004)

> I wouldn't buy an 02 spec used, period. Especially not knowing the background, whether is has a new engine ( I know 02 owners who've gone thru 3 engines...and more than one car)


 i will give you that


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

:d


----------



## mpcc82 (Mar 12, 2003)

yep, one of them was me.... had 02 se-r auto, blew 2 engines...got an 03 spec and have been ok so far 22,000 miles on it .....get an 04, u get a brand new car and it will be faster than the contour. nothing like getting a car with 0 miles on it or close to it


----------



## 03specticalv (Feb 28, 2004)

mpcc82 said:


> yep, one of them was me.... had 02 se-r auto, blew 2 engines...got an 03 spec and have been ok so far 22,000 miles on it .....get an 04, u get a brand new car and it will be faster than the contour. nothing like getting a car with 0 miles on it or close to it


i got my spec with 58 miles on it and i complained and got it for 14,500 w00t

3 trannys later i knew why


----------



## mpcc82 (Mar 12, 2003)

lol....that sux, but was urs an 02, cuz then that was kinda common


----------



## 03specticalv (Feb 28, 2004)

mpcc82 said:


> lol....that sux, but was urs an 02, cuz then that was kinda common


 nope 03. but she rox now so i dont mind, considering list is like 18000


----------



## V Dude (Oct 22, 2002)

jarrett882 said:


> im looking at 2 different cars...
> a 98 ford contour with 38k miles perfect condition, 6400
> or a new nissan sentra 1.8s for 15030
> 
> if you could help me decide it would be much help


You can practically get a new Spec V for $15,030. My brother just picked up a new 1.8s for $12,400 out the door.


----------



## Whisper (Jan 21, 2004)

chimmike said:


> he's not looking at a spec v, he's looking at a 1.8...............quite a difference in the motor and tranny characteristics.


Sorry to disappoint you, but I have a spec V - 03. (I do know what I drive and purchased, thank you.)

I wonder how you came to this conclusion? Comments on tires only good to go straight? After breaking the side wall of a stupid continental at stock pressures I'm not happy with them. Switching to new tire this year. I don't know anyone in this area who actually likes these tires.

If it was the -35 shift changes, it can also occur if there is slight water contamination in the box. Testing in Mexico would not show this as a problem.


----------



## steveo24 (Feb 26, 2004)

get a spec v 
:loser: what kinda question is that FORD SUCKS


----------

